# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Can you use a Santinelli Ice Blocker with a Essilor Delta Edger?

## shylood

Looking at the Delta 200, but , dont like the lack of frame tracer.  Can i use santinelli ICE 1000 (Full size, NOT the mini) blocker/tracer with Essilor Delta or Neksia?

----------


## Thumbs

No you can not. The Delta 200 can be connected to the Tess tracer and is being sold with it.

----------


## shylood

> No you can not. The Delta 200 can be connected to the Tess tracer and is being sold with it.




thank you for the reply and info!!!!

----------


## dima

Yes, but maybe (but I'am no sure and... I do not know how much $$$$$$) you can buy an essilor software program to connect delta to PC and download pattern  file by other pc/tracer

----------

